# Sick chihuahua puppy



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello! 
I have a chihuahua baby boy whom I love to the moon and back. He is 4 months old and until today he has been really healthy.
I took him for a walk today and after that he suddenly started drooling. A lot. He never did that before. He also looked like he was in pain.
I immediately took him to the vet but sadly, where I live, I can never be certain if the vet is truly committed to the job. She told me he has laryngitis but I want to make sure, so I'm asking any of you who might have dealt with this.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did he get ahold of anything on the walk? Drooling usually means the stomach is irritated, and they are gonna vomit soon. If he is not vomiting, look in his mouth to make sure nothing is caught in there, like a bug. (Vet should have done this?) Whatever, make sure you watch him and see if he isn't getting worse.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your puppy. Did they prescribe any meds? How's your pup doing after the vet visit? Hope someone here can help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

There is nothing in his mouth, his stomach seems fine, the vet game me some wet food in case he didn't eat his dry food but he ate it without a problem. I gave him the meds for laryngitis but he still drools a lot. He is also more aggressive than usually, and he growls and barks at me (which he normally never does). Other than that he seems fine. I just hope it's not an allergic reaction of some sort.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It sounds like he is irritated in some way yes, that*s why he gets aggressive too..ai ai aiii I really hope you find a better vet soon, maybe you can google up some in your area? Feel better little one <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've had that happen to all of my girls at one time or another. I now believe there must have been a chemical of some sort in that area that they are sensitive to. I would like to find out what it is. It happened at a dog park 2 weeks ago to Mia. She seems ultra sensitive to whatever it is, she has done this 6-7 times in different areas. They were all public areas. It doesn't happen to all three at the same time. I immediately remove her from the area and have never had any other symptoms appear.. Once she is removed, she is fine.


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I took him to the best vet I know of, but I just want to be 100% sure. I feel like chihuahua owners put so much heart into everything related to these amazing little babies, that's why I want to ask around here too. Thank You, I hope he'll get better soon!!


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> I've had that happen to all of my girls at one time or another. I now believe there must have been a chemical of some sort in that area that they are sensitive to. I would like to find out what it is. It happened at a dog park 2 weeks ago to Mia. She seems ultra sensitive to whatever it is, she has done this 6-7 times in different areas. They were all public areas. It doesn't happen to all three at the same time. I immediately remove her from the area and have never had any other symptoms appear.. Once she is removed, she is fine.


How long did she stop drooling after that? It's been more than 7 hours and he still hasn't stopped. He eats and drinks normally, though.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

well laryngitis would make his throat very sore, and if he doesn't want to swallow, he'd drool? I wonder if giving him an ice cube to lick, that would numb his throat a little?? It just seems strange that it happened so soon after a walk.


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

susan davis said:


> well laryngitis would make his throat very sore, and if he doesn't want to swallow, he'd drool? I wonder if giving him an ice cube to lick, that would numb his throat a little?? It just seems strange that it happened so soon after a walk.


Yes, I thought about that too. But he eats his dry food just fine. He feels better now, whatever meds the vet gave him seem to be working. He stopped drooling excessively, he still does it but only a little. I'm gonna take him to the vet again tomorrow for a check up. Thank you for your answers!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Once I removed them from the area the drooling slowed down, it might have gone on for a number of hours.
How is he today....Lily did this when she got into some kind of toxin last week. The drooling was along with diarrhea and vomiting.
If he is still eating and drinking and has no other symptoms I would just watch him.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sending healing vibes to you and Diesel!! Hope he feels better soon! It's so rough knowing something isn't right but no one can pin point the problem with these little guys. Keep us posted!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MirunaAria (Feb 12, 2014)

There were no other symptoms. He definitely feels better today, I can hardly tell if there was something wrong with him in the first place. He is playful and the drooling stopped. I'm so happy he feels fine now, I've heard so many sad stories of puppies passing away due to inappropriate vet care. Thank you for all your positive thoughts!! ❤


----------

